# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Valeur boolenne de crystal report

## majej

Bonjour,
Je suis dbutant en crystal report, je cherche  changer les valeurs de rendu des boolens dans mon rapport. Je m'explique:
Dans ma base j'ai des donnes vrai /faux sur certain champs or quand je place mon champs dans crystal il me propose seulement quelques valeurs de rendu par defaut:

V/F
Vrai/Faux
True/False
O/N 

Or moi j'aimerais plutot avoir des autres caratres :  ou ■
Quelqu'un a t'il une ide ?

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Il faut que tu crs une formule :



```
if {ta_valeur}=true then ¿ else ■
```

----------


## Aitone

En postant ma rponse, je me suis aperu qu'il va en fait falloir rcuprer la valeur ANSI

----------


## majej

C'est  dire ? car en effet j'ai essay une formule de ce type mais il attend apparemment une valeur numrique et non un caractre.

----------


## Aitone

Faut essayer un truc du genre 

```
chrW(if {ta_valeur}=true then AscW("¿") else AscW("■"))
```

L'diteur de code remplace ici le ■ par le code ansi mais dans CR, a doit fonctionner

----------


## majej

Il me met toujours l'erreur :
"le resultat de la formule doit tre un nombre" 

mais peut tre que je procde pas comme il faut :
1 je place mon champs de base
2 Editeur de mise en forme / onglet Booleen / texte booleen bouton editeur de formule
3 Je rentre ma formule:


```

```

----------


## Aitone

lol non pas du tout.
Dans ton explorateur de champs, tu clic droit sur champs de formules, tu fais une nouvelle formule et ti la mets l.
C'est ton champ formule que tu place dans l'tat  :;):

----------


## majej

Ok cela marche parfaitement merci pour le coup de main

----------

